# Information about partner skill assessment for lodging EOI



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, 
I am planning for lodging EOI under skilled Immigrant category. My wife is completed Bachelors of Computer Application from Kakatiya University. I would like to claim points for her qualification. I was not able to find this qualification on the list of exempts. Do I need to get it verified by NZQA? If yes please advise the process.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

umashankarkonda said:


> Hi,
> I am planning for lodging EOI under skilled Immigrant category. My wife is completed Bachelors of Computer Application from Kakatiya University. I would like to claim points for her qualification. I was not able to find this qualification on the list of exempts. Do I need to get it verified by NZQA? If yes please advise the process.


Hi there.
If the university isn't on the list then yes, I'd say you need to get her qualification verified. Try this website for more details: Apply for an International Qualifications Assessment » NZQA


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

The university is listed on the exemtions. but the course name is not listed on the qualifications. She finished Bachelor of Computer Applications from Kakatiya University, Warangal Andhrapradesh, India


----------

